# Bigger picture



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Awesome. That is exactly what I wanted to do with my lamps, yours looks great. I even found a rotary switch like the middle one you have on your board.

What are the other two style switches?

And do you know anything about the age of the lamps themselves?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice. I don't have the lamps but i have some fixtures. Here is a pix.
http://lbpinc.com/light board.jpg

Frank


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

fdew said:


> Very nice. I don't have the lamps but i have some fixtures. Here is a pix.
> http://lbpinc.com/light board.jpg
> 
> Frank


Wow! Puts my little collection to shame! 

The brass switch is a surface mount toggle switch.

The lamps are old. One, or maybe two are from the thirties.

I have to get better pics!

I may try to sell this stuff, before it gets broken.

I don't want to see it destroyed.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Wow! Puts my little collection to shame!
> 
> The brass switch is a surface mount toggle switch.
> 
> ...


If you do sell any of it, make sure your buyers do an in-person pick up. There is NO WAY the filaments of those old lamps will survive the vibrations and shocks of any shipping method, no matter how well they are packaged. 

The "Century Bulb" from that firehouse in California was moved and they describe the elaborate precautions they took to move it across town. I'll see if I can find the link. If I do I'll come back and edit this post.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mxslick said:


> If you do sell any of it, make sure your buyers do an in-person pick up. There is NO WAY the filaments of those old lamps will survive the vibrations and shocks of any shipping method, no matter how well they are packaged.
> 
> The "Century Bulb" from that firehouse in California was moved and they describe the elaborate precautions they took to move it across town. I'll see if I can find the link. If I do I'll come back and edit this post.


 Quick question !

How can you determine the age of some of this old stuff ?

I scrutinized the objects , but I do not see any dates anywhere.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Quick question !
> 
> How can you determine the age of some of this old stuff...?


 By the construction. The couple of lamps I have made by Mazda, I dated by the design of the filament and glass envelope.

There are whole websites dedicated to lamp collectors with photos you can compare them to.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Wow! Puts my little collection to shame!
> 
> .


Most of mine is not high value, Just interesting to me. I had the light plant at old engine shows for a couple of years running 4 bulbs in porcelain sockets like you see in everyones basement. Some guy handed me the fixture in the top center and said "You need this" and walked away. That started it. 

It draws attention at shows.

BTW The Kohler light plant starts and stops when it sees a load. Turn on any light anywhere in the house, it senses the load, starts it self, adjusts the voltage and runs until the load goes away.

It was designed to be the only power (not backup) for a house or farm.

I don't think anyone does that today.

BBTW It does it all with 5 relays.

Frank


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is really cool. They have these old 1000 watt incandescent bulbs at my temple, mogul base, still in use I think. I had one but gave it to the guy at the hardware store.


----------

